# Got me a Nice one- Velvet Rack *Update-Story Added*



## adebord30183 (Sep 10, 2011)

Let the air out of this guy today at 20 minutes after 3. Hadnt even got my jacket or face paint on yet! Biggest buck to date by far. Slick Trick Broadheads, PSE Omen with custom strings from TimberGhost in Cumming. Props out to Mickey and Jody  for setting up my bow for excellent. And to my dragging partners and camera man Miles and Stephen.


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice deer!


----------



## Brad (Sep 10, 2011)

Great buck congrats


----------



## ETK (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats. Way to start the season.


----------



## PChunter (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome buck brother, congrats


----------



## satchmo (Sep 10, 2011)

Great deer man. Conratulations.


----------



## bigd75 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice congratulations!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrat's on an awesome buck! Get that video up ASAP.


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats man awesome buck! I wanna see the video!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks yall. Video will be released on DVD after season is over.


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 10, 2011)

Sweet, congrats, gotta love the omen


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 10, 2011)

Great buck, congrats, I'm sure Mickey and Jody were pumped for you, they're awesome guys.  When I talked to Mickey around 2 today he said he had only heard of a few does being killed, you might be the first customer to kill a good one this season


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats... diffidently would go on my wall.


----------



## undertaker84 (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thata boy. Sweet looking buck. That one from the hollar?


----------



## Paul White (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice buck


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 10, 2011)

Actually Hamilton, this will be the pending new Pickens County Record with a bow my friend! Just found out today who currently holds that! ;-)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2011)

man yeah!  congrats bro


----------



## kevincox (Sep 10, 2011)

I love the dark hair on top of it's head! Unique trophy!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 10, 2011)

Man that is one to be proud of there.  Good job!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 10, 2011)

Way to go on your mighty fine early season success.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats, nice velvet buck


----------



## BuckSlayer (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow!! Good job!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 11, 2011)

Super velvet buck!!!!


----------



## Ace1313 (Sep 11, 2011)

Stud there!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey! That ones nontypical its got a kicker! Dont be stealing my thunder....


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha I will take a 3 inch deduction and score him typical! I forgot how nice a deer that was you killed till I saw GON!


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well i reckon if i see the paperwork i will allow it! Ill have to check it out when you get it back from the taxidermist. At least if you do get it the waleska boys still hold the title! Great deer velvet makes a great mount.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

hvickers2 said:


> Well i reckon if i see the paperwork i will allow it! Ill have to check it out when you get it back from the taxidermist. At least if you do get it the waleska boys still hold the title! Great deer velvet makes a great mount.



Yes sir thats why I said PENDING! lol I could care less either way just glad I got kill it!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice velvet buck congrats!


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 11, 2011)

Way to go.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 11, 2011)

Great buck!  congrats!


----------



## edean78 (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice....umm, that is going to set the bar high for you to do better through the season!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank yall very much. I think I have set the bar high for the rest of my bowhunting career!


----------



## GooGoos (Sep 11, 2011)

Great buck! Way to go!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 11, 2011)

Great buck!


----------



## bambino917 (Sep 11, 2011)

Was that deer killed close to bent tree


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

Within a reasonable distance from there. Well maybe not. 12 miles isnt that close. lol


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful buck! Congrats to you. Have you got a rough score on him yet?


----------



## hound dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats. That is one of my dreams. A good velvet buck.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

It was dream to kill a deer of this caliber period to me! lol I appreciate all the kind words everyone has posted.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job


----------



## South Man (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice looking buck. Congrats to you!


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 11, 2011)

I love that velvet rack.... gonna be a pretty mount!


----------



## bambino917 (Sep 11, 2011)

just above craft real estate  I hunt at the house below were the state trooper lives.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 11, 2011)

bambino917 said:


> just above craft real estate  I hunt at the house below were the state trooper lives.



I know where you are. Good hunting right in there for sure!


----------



## head buster (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 11, 2011)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

Fine buck. Congrats!


----------



## RangerJ (Sep 11, 2011)

Good Job.


----------



## Lightnrod (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoss!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 12, 2011)

that's a good one . I hunt at the pickens,gilmer line just north of you guys . congrats


----------



## Jasper (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, what an awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## win3006 (Sep 12, 2011)

nice one


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 12, 2011)

*Great !!!*

Now thats COOL !


----------



## Grunt101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good job there young man.


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 12, 2011)

Stud! Nice kicker too. Let's see the video!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 12, 2011)

Grunt101 said:


> Good job there young man.



Thanks Grunt! Got to stay on my toes to keep up with you and Nut! Jones County soon for a trip!!!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 12, 2011)

Moose Master said:


> Stud! Nice kicker too. Let's see the video!



Thank you sir! And the video is actually going to be put on our pilot dvd after the first of the year! I will keep yall informed! Thanks again!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 12, 2011)

That is a great buck, congrats!


----------



## cramer (Sep 12, 2011)

great buck - congrats!


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Sep 12, 2011)

nice man


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that is an amazing Trophy, beautiful buck!  Congrats!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Sep 12, 2011)

way to go! thats a great deer


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job and nice buck, congrats.


----------



## Rob (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice - congrats!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 13, 2011)

Very nice buck.

What was he doing when you saw him? The reason I ask is because 3:20pm is early for one like that to be walking around in Sept,imho.


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 14, 2011)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Very nice buck.
> 
> What was he doing when you saw him? The reason I ask is because 3:20pm is early for one like that to be walking around in Sept,imho.



Not when the moon phase is full! I am assuming he was bumped from a bedding area by something given he was one of five in a batchelor group we have watched all summer that came down a ridge and into my lap!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 14, 2011)

Great bow kill!!


----------



## Gadget (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice way to start things off!


----------



## adebord30183 (Sep 14, 2011)

Spring time in 2011 brought on a whole new meaning to the term "new life" for myself. As luck would have it I found myself in deep conversation on one of those Spring nights with someone who I have become to consider a great friend. Everytime myself and fellow High Caliber Outdoors Team member Miles Phillips found ourselves together the talk always turned to hunting. Big buck tales and talks of what was to come in the Fall was constant in our daily phone calls, as well as anytime we got together on the weekends. Little did we know that our dreams would soon begin to come true as season approached.
Summer began as it always had with trail cams and weekly scouting of areas we would be hunting, as well as plotting out different stand locations and constant daily practice shooting our bows. The closer the season got the more excited we got. The trail camera cards were checked and some very nice prospects were making themselves the highlights of our weekend conversation. It didnt take long for us to decide that the "Sticker 8" was definetly going on our hit list for this year. Plans finalized and stands locked in, we prepared ourselves for opening day and whatever it may bring.
The morning of September 10th was for the most part uneventful. The third pillar and Team member of High Calber, Andrew Diaz, occupanied Miles to the Rocking Chair Stand (Properly named due to its seemingly front porch style comfort) to film for him. I perched on a ridge top trying to get a crack at an opening morning deer. Time came and went as we saw only a few deer, none of which provided a shot. We headed out around 11 and decided the full phase of the moon had them bedded up for the morning.
We returned to the woods around 300. Miles brother Stephen joined us for the evening hunt and after a bit of filming of our walk in we split ways and Miles joined me to do some filming. We arrived at the stand and soon there after a doe bust her bed in the hollow below us. Laughing it off that we had "missed the big one", we climbed ino our set and began to get ready. 
I hung my bow on my hanger as MIles worked with the camera to get it mounted and as we were preparing for our hunt, movement up the ridge to our backs caught my attention. Adrenaline raced through my body as I saw 5 bucks making there way towards us. I hastily told my partner and he immediatley informed me that the Sticker 8 was out front of the pack. Excitement soon turned to panic as I realized not only had I not yet knocked an arrow, I hadnt even put my release on! I got my release out of my pocket and managed to get it on without a hitch, and then the buck seemed to stare a hole directly through me. He turned his head back up the ridge and a sense of relief came over me as I then realized he hadnt seen us. Miles perched above, catching the whole event on film, I grabbed my bow and somehow got an arrow locked in. The deer was now walking towards a perfect opening and I then saw the time to draw was now. With steady prowless, I pulled my PSE Omen back to full draw and turned my body to get ready. I was shaking uncontrollable. The sight of his majestic horns sent wave upon wave of shock through me. The sound of chattering as my bow gently tinged off the bow hanger must have alerted Miles that his partner needed calmed down. As he said the words calm down I found myself going over the same motions I had all Summer while practicing. Steady, find your anchor, aim the pin, watch the arrow. As the command came through from my cameraman to smoke him, I sent the 100 Grain Slick Trick flying home. I watched as the Sticker 8 jumped, giving me signs of a solid hit. The sound of him crashing in the distance was almost as exciting as realizing my partner above had just captured the whole thing on film. I couldnt believe it.
We found great blood immediately and soon topped a small hump and spotted him, those mighty velvet clad horns propped up against a fallen log. It was a sense of relief and exhileraton I had only found in my dreams as I wrapped my hands around his bases. Even as I sit here and write this story I cant help but grin from ear to ear. Not only because I was blessed to harverst such a fine animal, but because the future looks bright for High Calber Outdoors, and I couldnt ask to be part of a better team.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome story brother, congrats to you.


----------



## allys dad (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice it is great when all the work and prep pays off


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter (Sep 15, 2011)

Great story and congrats on the hunt of a lifetime with hopefully more to follow!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 15, 2011)

awesome story and good luck with your show!


----------



## Blisterapine (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## hvickers2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well said brotha!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

Great story, great deer! Congrats


----------



## adebord30183 (Oct 3, 2011)

I appreciate it fellows!


----------



## kh67148 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a good one. He'll look good on the wall for sure.


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a HOSS fo' sho'. Congrats!


----------



## rhettneck79 (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful buck, bro! I have to admit Im jealous. I want a velvet buck more than anything. Heading to Wyoming in 2012 trying to fulfill that dream


----------

